# Cold Weather and SBEII



## jowerner (Dec 14, 2008)

When the weather gets cold and below twenty oil can gum up and slow the action down in the SBEII and makes it not work properly. I have tried various types of lubricants and oils, even very light weight oils. I have even tried running it dry but that seems to only make it worse. Just wanted to know what other people were using in cold weather to solve this same problem.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

silicone or teflon spray


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

You might need a new spring. Find a good gun smith in your area. If you are near Fargo or would like to talk to a good gun smith give kevin at custom gun works a call.

I used my SBEII in -15 temps a few times in Dec and had no trouble.


----------

